# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Ku jeni takuar me partnerin tuaj të jetës?

## Adriano-10

_Shpesh vendtakimi i nje cifiti mbahet mend tere jeten, eshte nje simbol i nje lidhje, dhe gjithmone vizituari ate vend ose dicka tjeter, ju kujton takimin e pare me partnerin tuaj?

Ku jeni takuar ju parnterin tuaj?_

----------


## DiGiTeX

dmth me te dashuren e fundit ate qe kam momentalisht jame njojtur ne plazh  :buzeqeshje: 

Kalofshi kendeshem !

----------


## Lunesta

Pyet ku e ke takuar te dashurin/dashuren? Cili ka qene vendnjohja, vendi apo lokacioni (sic i thoni juve) ku jeni njohur se pari? Ne cfare vendi jeni njohur pyet, si e qysh? A e kuptove dot tani?

----------


## dodoni

Une ne forumishqiptar.  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  

Po boj hajgare se ende nuk e kam gjetur partnerin e jetes.  :i qetë:

----------


## FsHaTaRi

Une se kam takuar akoma  :ngerdheshje:  nejse une do votoj opsionin diku tjeter  :perqeshje:

----------


## sonnyinter

me than drejten o Adri, partnere jete skam gje mer djal se jam i ri ala shyqyr zotit, po kur te vij ajo dite, ke me qen i pari ne forum qe do thiri ne dasem.   Po ma le icik zarfin e fryre ne fund do tet tregoj ku e takove.  
   ene leni kto tema romantike se u trete fare, ene ashu dhe pak fillon kampjonati, nrroje muabetin pak.  ajde shnet

----------


## MICHI

sh e mesme.  :ngerdheshje:  4 vjet sh e mesme.

----------


## romeoOOO

E takova ndyqan tu ble buken,ishte shitsja.

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> Une se kam takuar akoma... nejse une do votoj opsionin diku tjeter ......


 :kryqezohen:    ...........DO TJU TREGOJ KUR TA TAKOJ NESE DO TE KEM KOH........ :pa dhembe:  .......kalofeshi mir dhe SUKSESE NE TAKIMMMMMMEEEEEEE.......E...... :Lulja3:  .........

----------


## vajza_pr

E kam takuar ne chat para tri vjete ndersa qe dy vite jemi bashke,interneti nje here na beri shok te mire mandej kur u takum lidhja jone u ndyshu nga shoqeri ne dashuri

----------

